# Single Static ScreenSaver Image Concern



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

I performed the JB and SS hack and selected one single screensaver image to use at all times.
Thinking about it, I'm somewhat concerned that a continuous use of only one image MAY damage the Kindle display.
*Are there any concerns about "burn-in" or perhaps ghost images caused by a continuous single image display?*

I selected one of 911Jason's Boilerplate and Ex Libris pictures. (Thanks 911Jason) 
http://s204.photobucket.com/albums/bb86/911jason/Kindle%20Screensavers/Boilerplates%20and%20Ex%20Libris/
In the banner area of the picture, I used a MSPaint to add my name, phone number and email address.

Here is the blank image I chose


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hidden_user said:


> I performed the JB and SS hack and selected one single screensaver image to use at all times.
> Thinking about it, I'm somewhat concerned that a continuous use of only one image MAY damage the Kindle display.
> *Are there any concerns about "burn-in" or perhaps ghost images caused by a continuous single image display?*


No, because the e-ink is a magnetic technology, not a light image tech. there's no burn in. If you do have an afterimage, and it does happen sometimes, though not often, just refresh your screen Alt+G, and you'll be good as new.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't think so. I misplaced my charger (or rather, I think my fiance was tired of my nose being stuck in a book so he hid it  ) for a month and it just sat on that "kindle needs charging" screen, it didn't do anything to it.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Great question! I had similar concerns.  Oh and I "borrowed" that screen saver for my own Kindle.  I'll run it through Gimp and make it mine...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

As said above - no problem. Think of the K as more of an Etch-a-Sketch where the colored particles move to the surface of the eInk page (only the K removes ALL of the "powder" from the surface on a redraw, unlike Etch-a-Sketch    )


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It's funny, when I first got a Kindle I described the screen to people with the old "ping-pong balls painted black on one side" description, but then I realised that this was out of date and that e-Ink didn't work like that. Once I read the description of how the new one works it seemed very hard to describe simply, but eventually I also latched onto Etch-a-Sketch as a description.

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> As said above - no problem. Think of the K as more of an Etch-a-Sketch where the colored particles move to the surface of the eInk page (only the K removes ALL of the "powder" from the surface on a redraw, unlike Etch-a-Sketch  )


Instead of using ALT+G, just turn it upside down and shake it a few times.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

jhall124 said:


> Instead of using ALT+G, just turn it upside down and shake it a few times.


Or put it in an unlighted case, which seems to have the same effect 

But seriously(ish), with the low power the Kindle needs it should be a candidate for one of those "Kinetic" chargers which work like an automatic watch and use movements of the device to charge the battery.

So maybe you might find yourself shaking a future generation of Kindle when the battery gets low!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Morf said:


> with the low power the Kindle needs it should be a candidate for one of those "Kinetic" chargers which work like an automatic watch and use movements of the device to charge the battery.


A deliciously clever idea.

I wonder if it could be done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> with the low power the Kindle needs it should be a candidate for one of those "Kinetic" chargers which work like an automatic watch and use movements of the device to charge the battery.


Or a 'solar' power collector like those 'eco-drive' watches. . . . .


----------

